# Livin' la vida Oprah?



## kvanlaan (Oct 17, 2008)

> Woman living la vida Oprah - TODAY: People - MSNBC.com


----------



## Solus Christus (Oct 17, 2008)

> When Lauer asked Okrant whether he would recommend other people try out her Better Living Through Oprah project, she exclaimed, “No, no, no, run the opposite way!



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 27, 2008)

> I couldn't agree more.



No kidding!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 27, 2008)

She's a cult leader. I've never understood her following. I have XM and they were advertising this one day:



> Oprah's Soul Series
> 10:00 AM - 10:30 AM
> 
> While Oprah could talk for days with spiritual teachers - exploring various theories and philosophies - she always finds it most impactful when she hears how those practices have directly influenced real people in their everyday lives. Well into her third season of Soul Series, Oprah wants to talk to you YOU. What Aha! moments have you experienced as a result of the show? Joining Oprah and taking your calls, is fellow spiritual adventurer, Elizabeth Lesser. Elizabeth has been a Soul Series guest numerous times. She is the cofounder and senior advisor of Omega Institute for Holistic Studies, America's largest adult education center focusing on heatlh, wellness, spirituality, and creativity - and she is the author of The Seeker's Guide and, more recently Broken Open: How Difficult Times Can Help Us Grow.


----------

